# Average cPanel VPS license cost?



## Reece-DM (Aug 12, 2013)

Hi,

Just a quick one:

What would you say was the average cost per *cPanel VPS Optimized* license from a provider? $10? $13?


----------



## GIANT_CRAB (Aug 12, 2013)

From a DC provider as an internal license, it is most likely to cost between $12 to $13.


----------



## Patrick (Aug 12, 2013)

I guess its usually between $10-15, some luck you can find them for $5-7.50 with popular managed vps hosts


----------



## Jade (Aug 12, 2013)

Anywhere between $12-17


----------



## Reece-DM (Aug 12, 2013)

That's great, cheers guys


----------



## HostUS-Alexander (Aug 12, 2013)

I do $12/month but there is some cheaper ones/


----------



## BlueVM (Aug 12, 2013)

We do $11 /mo which includes external licenses.


----------



## Francisco (Aug 12, 2013)

INIZ said:


> I guess its usually between $10-15, some luck you can find them for $5-7.50 with popular managed vps hosts


They're just eating some of the cost since they charge plenty on the VPS itself.

From what I've heard cPanel has been renegotiating everyone's contracts and bumping their prices into new brackets.

Singlehop still does cheap licenses but they could be subsidizing it with the cost of the dedicated.

Francisco


----------



## Kruno (Aug 12, 2013)

$11/m is the cheapest you can get from cPanel INC directly on 200+ licenses(VPS). It's a new price, not sure what happens with old customers on the old pricing though.


----------



## qps (Aug 13, 2013)

Partner NOC pricing: http://www.cpanel.net/legal-agreements/pricing.html

Some Partner NOCs are grandfathered at lower pricing.


----------



## SeriesN (Aug 13, 2013)

$9.72 with us.


----------



## D. Strout (Aug 13, 2013)

SeriesN said:


> $9.72 with us.


This is a question about a global average, not so much a place to plug your own cPanel prices. Though they are good  Anyway, I'd say the average price I've seen with LEB companies is about $12/mo. With the bigger companies, it can get up to around $25/mo. Averaged altogether, I'd say maybe $15-17/mo. If you see lower than $12, it's usually subsidized somehow.


----------



## SeriesN (Aug 13, 2013)

I think chicagovps did like $7 at one point on leb .



D. Strout said:


> This is a question about a global average, not so much a place to plug your own cPanel prices. Though they are good  Anyway, I'd say the average price I've seen with LEB companies is about $12/mo. With the bigger companies, it can get up to around $25/mo. Averaged altogether, I'd say maybe $15-17/mo. If you see lower than $12, it's usually subsidized somehow.


----------



## Reece-DM (Aug 13, 2013)

D. Strout said:


> This is a question about a global average, not so much a place to plug your own cPanel prices. Though they are good  Anyway, I'd say the average price I've seen with LEB companies is about $12/mo. With the bigger companies, it can get up to around $25/mo. Averaged altogether, I'd say maybe $15-17/mo. If you see lower than $12, it's usually subsidized somehow.


That is correct!  Oh well I could of expected people listing there prices.

Thanks everyone for your contributions on deciding the average price..


----------



## clarity (Aug 13, 2013)

SeriesN said:


> $9.72 with us.


Is that an internal license? I think that the lowest I have ever seen external is from BlueVM.



BlueVM said:


> We do $11 /mo which includes external licenses.


----------



## Lee (Aug 16, 2013)

The average cost will be $14-$20 bracket if you take the majority into this.  The hosting world is bigger than many people choose to see sometimes and up to $20 is really not that uncommon.

That said, it really depends on how people want to absorb some of the cost to make it more attractive.  Rocketvps for example charge $8.50 and if you use their rocket35life coupon it applies to cPanel too so it reduces it down to $5.50.  Then of course there are those who bundle it for "free".

If you need an external licence then hostdime for $14.

Anyway, why an average?


----------



## kunnu (Aug 17, 2013)

You can get cpanel license from your DC at cheap cost, I have a 1 cpanel license and I pay $8/m.


----------



## clarity (Aug 20, 2013)

BlueVM said:


> We do $11 /mo which includes external licenses.


Where do you purchase these from? I can't seem to find them on your order form.


----------



## myvpsreviews (Aug 23, 2013)

The avg cost is between $7 - $16, depending upon the provider.


----------



## ICPH (Aug 24, 2013)

$14


----------

